# Paranormal Activity (2010)



## Williamlk (Sep 19, 2010)

OK, who else liked this film.  I thought it was absolutely brilliant.  I loved the ending and can't wait for the sequel!


----------



## biodroid (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought it was a true story. It really did a good job of scaring me.


----------



## Happy Joe (Sep 20, 2010)

Poor quality, poor direction, poor acting, poor attempt.

I Give them an F- for this lack of effort.

Tried to watch it, then asked for my money back.

Enjoy!


----------



## biodroid (Sep 21, 2010)

Happy Joe - it was supposed to be like a doccie where nothing is rehearsed like a standard blockbuster. It was supposed to look homemade that's what made it so scary.


----------



## Happy Joe (Sep 21, 2010)

Well it failed, IMO, on all counts... not a movie that I cared for in any way.
...Probbly just me...

Enjoy!


----------



## Williamlk (Sep 21, 2010)

I was so scared after the movie that I had to check the backseat of my car several times on the way home.  I kept thinking I was going to get slaughtered.  I was freaked out for a few days.


----------



## biodroid (Sep 22, 2010)

Happy Joe said:


> Well it failed, IMO, on all counts... not a movie that I cared for in any way.
> ...Probbly just me...
> 
> Enjoy!



Hehe, I felt the same way about the Blair Witch Project. Couldn't see what was happening most of the time and got motion sickness from the bouncing camera and stupid story.


----------



## Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

I've changed thread title from Parnormal Activity. 

I've not heard of this, but I didn't like that aspect of _Cloverfield_ either, so I probably won't rush out to see this.


----------



## SecorXavor (Sep 22, 2010)

I thought it was great, simply because it looked so genuine, and didn't have anything overly exaggerated (except the camera closeup at the end) which made everything pretty believable.


----------



## Williamlk (Sep 22, 2010)

Dave said:


> I've changed thread title from Parnormal Activity.
> 
> I've not heard of this, but I didn't like that aspect of _Cloverfield_ either, so I probably won't rush out to see this.


 

Thanks Dave, I noticed the typo but I didn't know how to change the thread title.


----------



## Williamlk (Sep 24, 2010)

inevitablewilliam said:


> Directed by Oren Peli, Paranormal activity movie has it all what genuine horror addicts crave for. Whole story is about a couple who has shifted there house and then the strange things starts happening in their new house. So now i am waiting for its second part coming next month.


 I heard they are going to follow the female character in the sequel.  Should be interesting!


----------



## Tansy (Sep 27, 2010)

Thought it was pretty poor myself and the end was lame, really didn't find it scary at all


----------



## Williamlk (Oct 9, 2010)

Tansy said:


> Thought it was pretty poor myself and the end was lame, really didn't find it scary at all


 
Wow, I can't believe that!  It must have been the mood I was in the night I saw It.  But the ending really did scare me!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 9, 2010)

I do love this film, this is finally the horror that actually creeps me out. I'm fed of of cheap scares through sudden music and stuff. This actually takes the time to build up the tension -- the repetition is amazing, until you're actively searching the screen for stuff yourself. And it also gets to the point, as with me and my friend, that you start saying "Ah, no, not again!" when you go back to the bedroom every night.

Definitely a film that has to be watched in the dark, with no interruptions.


----------



## CyBeR (Oct 10, 2010)

Saw this with my girlfriend (whom is the scardiest cat you're ever likely to meet) and we both found it mildly entertaining. Of course, there are some really nice disturbing moments like her getting dragged around...but on the whole, not much going on.
What I do find interesting about this film is how creepy it is to think about it later on. You start analyzing the idea and you realize it's indeed a really scary thing...but while watching it doesn't do much for you.


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought it was awesome-  I thought the docu style really made it edgy and the ending (the UK ending, not the US ending which is widely different) actually made me jump in the air!


----------



## Williamlk (Nov 18, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> I thought it was awesome- I thought the docu style really made it edgy and the ending (the UK ending, not the US ending which is widely different) actually made me jump in the air!


 
The UK ending is different?  In what way?


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 18, 2010)

Williamlk said:


> The UK ending is different?  In what way?



Well I heard that the americans got treated to police being called out to investigate what went on-a rather lame ending compared to what I saw which made me jump out of my seat!


----------



## Williamlk (Nov 18, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> Well I heard that the americans got treated to police being called out to investigate what went on-a rather lame ending compared to what I saw which made me jump out of my seat!


 

hmmm, I'm from New York and the version I saw didn't have that. I jumped out of my seat also at the end...One of the most shocking moments I've had watching a movie. I didn't see it coming at all.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 18, 2010)

Williamlk said:


> hmmm, I'm from New York and the version I saw didn't have that. I jumped out of my seat also at the end...One of the most shocking moments I've had watching a movie. I didn't see it coming at all.



Hmmm, must be at least 2 different versions released! I was told by a US member on goodreads that she saw the lame ending, and was surprised to find there was a scary ending!


----------



## sloweye (Nov 18, 2010)

It was ok to a point, then it got over the top and spoiled it totaly..... Blair Witch all over again.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 18, 2010)

sloweye said:


> It was ok to a point, then it got over the top and spoiled it totaly..... Blair Witch all over again.



Ah I liked Blair Witch too!


----------



## sloweye (Nov 18, 2010)

I had a Blair witch grudge, i waited in line for hours to get in to see it the night before UK release, sat through a heap of aweful 'i know what you did last summer' style horror so i could be among the first UK viewers to see the film (not to mention the cost of the ticket, the cost of the fancy dress.... oh yes, you had to be in fancy dress to get in)
it was shown at 6am when the reel arived. when it ended like that i thought there was going to be a riot. it 'Stank'..... nothing happens, the woodland is so thin you would have been able to see your way out even if you were half blind.... GAH! it was Toop.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 20, 2010)

What is the jump-in-the-air ending... huh? What? I saw the lame version tho' I thot the whole thing was largely lame-o-rama....
 Blair Witch at least inspired me to write a send up.. but what was the scary ending to paranormal wactivity??


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 20, 2010)

Spoilers for the endings, I guess. 

I think there's three different endings -- the jumpy one that most saw, with Katie leaping at the camera. Then there's the police investigation that AE mentions. Then there's also another version where Katie stands in front of the camera and cuts her own throat. I've seen both this one and the jumpy version, as the DVD we watched had the option of playing both.

Steven Spielberg suggested to Oren Peli that the jumpy version would be much better, which is what he ended up going with.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 20, 2010)

The police ending was aweful, total anti-climax.


----------



## No One (Nov 21, 2010)

*SPOILER *regarding the alternate endings:


As an idea I prefer the throat cutting ending, but having watched that version on Youtube and seeing that it was lacking somehow, I think maybe they went with the right choice.

That said, they could've just re-shot the "throat" sequence and made it work, but there ya have it.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, if nothing else, the jumpy ending left room for the sequel.


*Rolls eyes*


----------



## No One (Nov 21, 2010)

You never know, the sequel might just be poor - as opposed to total crap.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 21, 2010)

well i won't pay for that one, i'll wait until someone lends it to me or it comes on TV. purely based on 'personal' opinion of the first.


----------



## Williamlk (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, I just saw the sequel... I know I am bias because I did love the first one, but I thought the second one was even better in many regards. The script is so clever!

And yes, I was freaked out by the ending even though I saw this one coming. I guess if you liked the first one you'll love the sequel. If you hated the first one, I would still give the second one a try. I was not expecting it to be as well written as it was. It was a pretty cool twist.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 22, 2010)

No One said:


> *SPOILER *regarding the alternate endings:
> 
> 
> As an idea I prefer the throat cutting ending, but having watched that version on Youtube and seeing that it was lacking somehow, I think maybe they went with the right choice.
> ...



No the knife scene would render the film as just another slasher movie, not the psychological horror its meant to be. The thing that's causing the deaths is something unhuman, something other- a knife killing is a human thing.


----------

